# Question For Human Parents of Curly-Coated Havs



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

For those of you with curly-coated Havs, when did the curly coats make their appearance? I am going through my third session of blowing coat with Mr. Finn Man. At least, I hope it is only blowing coat and that he is not losing his hair. The pile I combed out of him this morning is humongous. This blowing coat session is every bit as bad as the first session. I usually have to comb his underside by feel - no way is he going to park himself on his side or back so I can do it easily. :frusty: But we may have made some headway in the grooming department. His struggling has become much less vigorous, and I wasn't sweating to the point of needing a bath myself at the end of the grooming session. :whoo: Later, however, he rolled over and I see that his chest and lower sides are quite curly. The hair on his back is still fairly straight, but it also looks like original hair as it still has some of the black tipping. He is about 17 months old. So, I guess I am wondering if this is why his matting seems so much worse than Augie's was - that he is going to end up on the curly side.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

My DD's Hav is a curly, real curly like a soft poodle. He's adopted at 5 yrs. I groom him and if I didn't keep him clipped pretty short, he'd be impossible to comb out. His hair curls like a soft poodle on his body, so I clip it to about 1/2 inch and leave his tail, legs and ears longer. I scissor his face short or else the hair would take over his face and the curls would fall into his eyes. 

When she first got him he was groomed like a Scottish Terrier, much too heavy for his small frame, IMO. With his shorter coat, we see more of his personality - happy-go-lucky, sweet boy. What a doll.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, so far Finn's newer hair is kind of a soft curl, but it is like it has just showed up recently, because it seemed pretty straight before. I guess time will tell. Augie's has some strong waviness in places, but not as much as it looks like Finn's is going to have. His hair is very fine, and after I comb him out, I always feel like I have walked through spider webs.


----------

